# Deep drippers?



## Paul33 (12/5/19)

What are the rda’s with the deepest juice wells?

Dead rabbit 24?

Drop?

What do you recommend?


----------



## CaliGuy (12/5/19)

The little 20mm Vandy Vape RDA that comes with the Simple EX Squonk Kit has a 9mm deep juice well

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CaliGuy (12/5/19)

Why you asking @Paul33?

For me a RDA used for squonking must have some sort of a raised squonk pin so that some juice stays behind. Guess with dripping the deeper the juice well the better


----------



## Paul33 (12/5/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Why you asking @Paul33?
> 
> For me a RDA used for squonking must have some sort of a raised squonk pin so that some juice stays behind. Guess with dripping the deeper the juice well the better


I don’t squonk @CaliGuy, I only use them as drippers but dripping all the time is a schlep. Looking for something to dump some juice in and carry on for a while. 

I had the drop dead and that held a ton of juice (don’t remember why I got rid of it)

I use my goon mainly at home cause you have to drip all the time, the nudge 22 as well, couple puffs and it’s dry. 

The dead rabbit sq also held a lot of juice but I never really enjoyed it. 

Just looking what’s out there that someone can recommend. I suppose one with top airflow would be better?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/5/19)

If you like drippers but find dripping a schlep then it's time you were converted to the dark side...squonking

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (12/5/19)

When I saw the heading I thought its a blou movie.

What about an rdta?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/5/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> If you like drippers but find dripping a schlep then it's time you were converted to the dark side...squonking


I tried squonking. I just never got into for whatever reason. Creature of habit I suppose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/5/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> When I saw the heading I thought its a blou movie.
> 
> What about an rdta?




Currently browsing rdta’s. That’s an option.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/5/19)

Paul33 said:


> I tried squonking. I just never got into for whatever reason. Creature of habit I suppose.


Bingo. Same here. I have a Pirate King RDA myself, best investment for a dripper.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (12/5/19)

Paul33 said:


> Currently browsing rdta’s. That’s an option.


Pyro V2 is cheap and good, squonkable RDTA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (12/5/19)

You must try the Medusa. It holds loads of juice. I bought mine for R150 from Vapers Corner. Thoroughly enjoyed it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Reddy_D (12/5/19)

Nudge 24 has a surprisingly deep well @Paul33. 

I have never over dripped when I did use it. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ZeeRSA (12/5/19)

The Wotofo Troll 22mm & 25mm both have massive juice wells, check them out.


----------



## vicTor (12/5/19)

Pulse V2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (12/5/19)

Paaaaaul!!! Jean Claude spoiled the title for me - please change it to Drippers with Deep Juice Wells. 

Thanks a lot Jean Claude

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (13/5/19)

The Mjolnir looks promising. Haven't seen it locally though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (13/5/19)

Drop Dead FTW... I have a few and use them exclusively. They are brilliant on all fronts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/5/19)

Thanks everyone. I settled on the dejavu RDTA. Loving it so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/5/19)

I know it’s a not a dripper like I first wanted but it’s awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (13/5/19)

Paul33 said:


> Thanks everyone. I settled on the dejavu RDTA. Loving it so far.



Great tank, where did you manage to find it?


----------



## Paul33 (13/5/19)

Dude here in Durbs had one for sale. Grabbed it for R350

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (13/5/19)

Deep Drippers.

Susan’s husband had just left for work when she stepped into the shower. As she turned on the water, the doorbell rang. Thinking its hubby having forgotten his house keys, again, she does not bother covering herself as she sets off to open the front door. 

Meanwhile the local Plummer, Deep Drippers, a man known to know his way around more than just your conventional plumbing is standing on the porch ....

If you want more you’ll need to pay me...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------

